# Good recording software?



## Ajolias (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm looking for some recording software for a PC. I've finally decided to start recording some songs I've composed. I need something that I can hook a midi keyboard up to, for it to have dynamics, and deffinitely more sounds than GarageBand has... WAY more sounds than garageband has. I need to be able to build my own beats, but still have some nice beats to choose from. And here's the catch: I need it to not lag like hell and glitch up all the time. 
Any suggestions, guys?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 10, 2010)

Ajolias said:


> I'm looking for some recording software for a PC. I've finally decided to start recording some songs I've composed. I need something that I can hook a midi keyboard up to, for it to have dynamics, and deffinitely more sounds than GarageBand has... WAY more sounds than garageband has. I need to be able to build my own beats, but still have some nice beats to choose from. And here's the catch: I need it to not lag like hell and glitch up all the time.
> Any suggestions, guys?


 
Cubase...all you need.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.propellerheads.se/products/record/


----------



## Ajolias (Jan 10, 2010)

Also, should I be able to effectively make my own tunes without the keyboard? For when I'm on the go, of course...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 10, 2010)

i dont fuck with none of that midi shit, but i know people that use FL for it, and i know that its capable of it. i just make individual files of each instrument in FL, then put them in an Adobe Audition session and track the guitars, bass and vocals there.

be a little more specific, like what kinda of sounds are you looking for? a lot of programs you can import your own samples into to be used with the midi controller or in a pattern creator.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 11, 2010)

FL Studio
Reason
Protools (you need to buy additional hardware for this >.>;
Ableton

Those are all the ones I know of that are any good ^^;; Ableton I dont reccomend, since it's a bitch trying to figure out how to use it x.x Personally, I suggest FL Studio or Reason


----------



## protocollie (Jan 26, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> Ableton I dont reccomend, since it's a bitch trying to figure out how to use it



Ignoring the fact that reason doesn't record, I whole heartedly recommend ableton because it's literally the best DAW out there, period, by a wide, wide margin - unless you're gonna go pro tools/logic for recording.


----------



## Bernad (Jan 26, 2010)

I would suggest either Ableton or Cakewalk's Sonar.

Edit: And if your looking for something that can reduce your lag or  latency.  Then you need a good sound card for recording, good amount of RAM, and a good processor. You can check out Sweetwater.com or Zzounds.com for some decent hardware.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 29, 2010)

protocollie said:


> Ignoring the fact that reason doesn't record, I whole heartedly recommend ableton because it's literally the best DAW out there, period, by a wide, wide margin - unless you're gonna go pro tools/logic for recording.



whut? xD

Reason records the same way Garageband does, sir B|


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

I heard quite a lot of good things about Audacity


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 29, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> I heard quite a lot of good things about Audacity



uhm... whut? xD

not even close, man x.x audacity is freeware crap. It's only good for ppl who are too chickenshit to torrent something decent xD

its basically the simplest program  you can get for recording x.x there's nothing else to it besides that and a few half-assed effect processors >_<


----------



## Diego117 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pro Tools does well for me. Comes with 6 or 7 software instruments to choose from. Doesn't sound like much but if you include the presets and the different settings for each one you have hundreds of different instruments you can emulate. These include drum loops and kits.

But if you get the M-Powered version you have to get a M-Audio interface for it to work. :|


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Jan 31, 2010)

SAW Studio, and WaveLab. As far as Plugins are concerned, I'm also really digging the WAVES SSL 4000E Channel Strip, and the Nomad Factory LM662 Comp plugin, which is their take on a Fairchild 670 Mastering Compressor.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 1, 2010)

Well if your like me. Running Win98. than.......... audacity!!!!!!!!1
but on an xp i use FL8 cause it's got effects to jizz on


----------



## augustamars (Feb 1, 2010)

Hm, my favorites are Acon Digital Acoustica for wav, mp3 and Octamed for midi, med, mods.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 2, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> uhm... whut? xD
> 
> not even close, man x.x audacity is freeware crap. It's only good for ppl who are too chickenshit to torrent something decent xD
> 
> its basically the simplest program  you can get for recording x.x there's nothing else to it besides that and a few half-assed effect processors >_<



yea audacity fucking blows hard, i dont recommend it to anyone ever. its garbage.



cool edit pro or adobe audition are the way to go(theyre the same exact thing, adobe bought cool edit pro years back)
or of course pro tools if youre really trying to be legit.


----------



## Falkyar (Feb 5, 2010)

Reaper


----------



## Eleziek (Feb 5, 2010)

Mmk, there's a difference between recording tracks and creating them. There is no 'magic' program that does it all very, very well if you're looking to produce high quality music. In the end one must use a variety of tools to create a solid piece using only a computer... Hell, in my honest opinion, hardware is going to be the best way to go unless you're using things like Cubase, Audition, and samples like East West... And then you're almost better off buying hardware because it's going to cost you the same to buy a rather nice sequencer as it would be to invest in all of the software. 

Oh yes, I know you can pirate stuff, but if you want the best out there that's not going to happen. 

When it comes to recording/mixing/mastering on the software side of things I highly recommend audition. If money isn't an issue I'd suggest a move to hardware for the raw recording aspect. Stereo recorders and mics can get expensive but if you're recording acoustically that's pretty much the only way to go for a pro sound. 

Want soft-synths? There's a wealth of them out there for free and for reasonable prices. Reason has some great synths and other tools to play with.  

I would never recommend FL Studio to anyone these days. It's a toy meant to appeal to the eyes of novices and lacks a lot of more complex features found in other programs. I would also avoid using Reason as a sequencer if you have a better program (Logic, Cubase) to use.. It's better than FL, but there are much greater options. 

Want to step in to another level? Learn the wonderful art of notation and basic music theory. Music, like the visual arts, is not something someone can just make and have it be appealing. Many people think sitting down in front of FL and laying down 8 minutes of a four measure phrase with a beat behind it is making music. A lot of those same people also think playing the same four power chords over and over is music as well... I'm sorry to say, but those individuals are mistaken.

One can do a lot by learning notation and working in a program like Sibelius or Finale. Cubase can output scores as well but isn't a dedicated scoring program. If you should decide to take a step in this direction I recommend Sibelius over Finale. While they are both great programs Sibelius offers much more when you get in to the fun stuff. Finale may seem more approachable, but if we didn't have to suffer a bit to get a bigger reward then what fun is making music?

...There's my $1.50


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 5, 2010)

Eleziek said:


> I would never recommend FL Studio to anyone these days. It's a toy meant to appeal to the eyes of novices and lacks a lot of more complex features found in other programs. I would also avoid using Reason as a sequencer if you have a better program (Logic, Cubase) to use.. It's better than FL, but there are much greater options.
> 0



if you know how to use FL _beyond_ what its normally supposed to be capable of it can be one of the most effective and power programs in your arsenal. most people just dont even know how to use it to its full capabilities, let alone past that.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Most people just dont even know how to use [FL Studios] to its full capabilities...


So very true,
some of my very successful producer friends are all about FL, it's just a matter of how you do it.


----------



## Luchs (Mar 8, 2010)

Without wanting to join the "My way is the only way, and the products I use are the best and only ones worthy" movement:

FLStudio is a good DAW which I can recommend, and which I use myself. Mostly for classical/fantasy pieces - mind you  (Check my FA gallery in case you're curious. I'm not a professional money-making musician, but I think I'm beyond a stage of using it as a fun toy to play with.)

The work approach might be different than in other programs, but I've yet not encountered any 'problem' that I could blame on the lack of functionality or a bad implementation. Plus, the 'Fruity Edition' (if you just want to do some recording and apply a few effects) is rather affordable for a start.

I'm sure Cubase/Sonar/Reason/ProTools/Logic/Sibelius/Whatever all have their quirks and strengths, and are capable of doing certain tasks easier than FL; that doesn't make it a bad or unrecommendable DAW though.


----------

